# Power beyond on JD 770



## oldfart (May 28, 2011)

I want to add power beyond or a PTO pump to my 770 tractor to run a No 7 backhoe I just bought. I understand using power beyond may be a little slow & a little weak for the hoe. I could add a PTO pump sized for the hoe and the tractor and improve performance withpout overloading the tractor. However both flow & pressure would have to be suitable for the hoe to operate at the right speed.
I think the JD power beyond kit just consists of 3 hoses, 4 quick disconnects & a mounting plate however they want a hefty $275 for it. It is simply an extension from the back of the scv to the rear of the tractor and back the the reservoir. To use it on the hoe you remove the short middle section & hook up the hoe to the connectons.
I think I can buy the components from House of Hose for a lot less. On the tractor there is a short hard line from the back of the scv to the rockshaft housing. I assum

*Now to the question. Is the short hard line the one they replace and is the pressure side at the back of the SCV?* The pix shows line viewed from under the seat.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum OF, or should I say "Neighbor"! I live up in Sandpoint. Here's a link for the pictures that might help.......


----------



## oldfart (May 28, 2011)

*Link to pictures?*

Hi Neighbor,
Your reply mentioned a link to pictures....but I don't see the link in your message
Oldfart


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ooops! Try this link............. http://www.tractorforum.com/f5/how-post-pictures-f-q-412/


----------



## oldfart (May 28, 2011)

Thanks trackor beam,
I edited my original post and added a picture to clarify my question. Now I hope to get a response from somone who has a JD770 or a 790 with a backhoe or something using power beyond.
oldfart


----------

